# lighting for a 29 gallon



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi I am just starting to get into plants and i was wondering what you guys would recommend for my 29 gallon tank. 
i was looking for medium lighting levels and wanted to have the lunar lights as well.

currently i just have a tube light that says its 17w, the fixture says its 20w 60hz fixture. 
am i going to have to change it if i want to grow plants?


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ht24?&query=coralife+f/w&queryType=0&offset=0

I use 2 of these on my 29 gallon


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

did you mean you use the one with two tubes or two fixtures?

it mentions "adjustable width tank mounts, so does it keep it suspended high off the top of the tank?
i have a hood that only has one glass spot for a fixture and its pretty small 
i i'll start to look for a place that can make me a glass hood


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

how would this do? 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18366/si2989511/cl0/currentusa1225powerbriteledlightfixture10000k460actinic


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

NO get the first one.
That one is Actinic, it if for SW Reef tanks.

I also use two of those fixtures over 20 gallon long tanks.
They are AWESOME and the price it also AWESOME.

The color that they give with the one pink bulb and one white bulb is GREAT, it really warms up the tank and keeps the greens green and brings out the reds.

Get two of them, big al's has the best price, so just get them there.

Actually there was a store in Temecula area (SCAPE Sponsor store or used to be) that sells them for about that price, so after you pay for shipping, it is about the same, if you are anywhere near that store, might be your best bet.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Paavn said:


> did you mean you use the one with two tubes or two fixtures?
> 
> it mentions "adjustable width tank mounts, so does it keep it suspended high off the top of the tank?
> i have a hood that only has one glass spot for a fixture and its pretty small
> i i'll start to look for a place that can make me a glass hood


NO, these are super low profile. They have little wire hook / hangers that slide out the ends.
They work on top of a glass top or on an open top also.
They are hardly noticable because they sit sooo low.
they are T5 normal out put, so they run super, super cool. They are just a little warm to the touch.
heat is not much of an issue with them, unless it is summer time and they are in an un-air-conditioned room.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

hey look toby's back! lol

i had 2 of em on a 20L too, very nice fixture, just dont get the SW version, actinic doesnt do squat for plants.


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Toby. looks like i'll be getting those 
i think i've spent at least 8 hrs now trying to figure out which kind of lights i need. 

i registered for SCAPE too


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

I meant 2 fixtures, total of 4 bulbs


----------



## seiji64 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm looking around for my 29 too. 
fyi, here's the 30" / 36W version for just a couple bucks more. 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18360/si1379085/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30

Doug


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks Doug 
i was trying to find the 30" one but it seemed to have eluded me lol

Paavn


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Same here. Actually got measuring tape to measure my fixtures thinking that i lost my mind. Kept saying to myself I know I purchased the 30". Then he posted it, tried searching and it still doesn't come up. HMMMM. Maybe it's too good of a deal to broadcast.


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

dj2606 said:


> Same here. Actually got measuring tape to measure my fixtures thinking that i lost my mind. Kept saying to myself I know I purchased the 30". Then he posted it, tried searching and it still doesn't come up. HMMMM. Maybe it's too good of a deal to broadcast.


thats odd cause it works for me. but i didnt buy it
i got one that had dual lights and gave out 48 watts, one 10000K and one freshwater T-5


----------



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

I went with two 24" instead of 30" because I knew eventually I would upgrade to a 55 gal and the 24" are more efficient space wise on top of a 48" tank. Just something to consider.


----------



## DustyBusyBellasPets (Jan 27, 2009)

Paavn said:


> Hi I am just starting to get into plants and i was wondering what you guys would recommend for my 29 gallon tank.
> i was looking for medium lighting levels and wanted to have the lunar lights as well.
> 
> currently i just have a tube light that says its 17w, the fixture says its 20w 60hz fixture.
> am i going to have to change it if i want to grow plants?


I guess the best thing to say would be that light is very important and different bulbs have different good or bad points. I personally use Current Fixtures and stock bulbs to light my planted aquariums I like them the price isn't to bad and they do well. They also come in an array of sizes.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What's up Nick, IM me some time.

Yes, Yes, the 30" ones for sure, I missed that the first link was for 24" ones.

As for Current, I have always been very happy with them also, for smaller tanks, anything 40 gal or more, I am hooked on T5 HO Tek fixtures.

I will add that the best 29 I had set up (was my first full out plant tank, so it progressed from mid light low tech to high light high tech as my knowledge and skillz progressed) I started off with a 30" Current 65w satellite w/ moon light (love the moonlights).

It worked well (once I switched out the 50/50 actinic SW light that came with the fix, they used to always come with SW bulbs, now they give options for plant lights which is better on the wallet) but never seemed to look like I wanted.
When I saw those Coralife T5 NO plant light fixtures at Roy Deki's house, I was all "GOTTA GET ME SOME OF THOSE" and next thing you know I added one to the top of my 29 gallon.
(let me add that the 29 now had pressurized Co2 and a dosing schedule by then)
It changed the tank soo much for the better I was instantly hooked on those fixtures, and on pink bulbs. I added at least one to each of my TEK lights and I ABSOLUTLY LOVE the look that the pink adds. It adds more light without making it BRITE. It really softens the look and if you ever have seen a T5 HO with four 10,000k bulbs in it, you know what I mean by BRITE. You can cut the Brite down and still add watts with pink bulbs, and the plants look amazing and natural, not like they are in a display, but like you are looking underwater with a snorkel and mask, AWESOME.


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm with all the options and different fixtures it seems like its going to be something i'll have to experiment with to find what works best for my plants and for my eyes. 

i ordered all the pieces for my pressurized CO2 system, getting at little antsy as to when its going to all get here lol


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What co2 set up did you get?


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

i got a pressurized co2 system, the regulator with the solenoid and needle valve is from Aquatech of california it cost me 68 bucks for the regulator with solenoid, 7ft of co2 tubing, bubble counter and check valve. and the shipping was 6 bucks for fedex ground. 

i got a drop checker and diffuser from Green Leaf Aquariums
got a brand new co2 aluminum tank (with 2 year warranty? its made by catalina) for $57 shipped - its a 5lb tank


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, sounds like you got some good prices.
Not familiar with the regulator, but think I may have seen it once on E-bay, are they in Irvine, CA?

Let us know how it all works for you as the prices seem GREAT.

Oh, but I know the stuff from GREEN LEAF is TOP NOTCH. Love Orlando, he is GREAT.


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

yea its from ebay and its located in Irvine - if there is a problem i know where they are  lol
EVERYONE says the same thing about Green Leaf, so it has to be awesome


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have not heard either way on that regulator.
I have been interested to find out because the price is great and it looks quite nice.
I am hoping it is a good deal, I am so close, I could save $6 on shipping

I will be interested to hear how it goes for you, fingers are crossed. (not that I think they need to be, I am just reiterating that I am hoping it is a good deal, not a lemon)


----------



## Paavn (Jan 19, 2009)

i got it yesterday, and i took a look at it and from the size its pretty compact and seems sturdy, it just has a single flow valve, as in there is just one control to let out the pressure, opposed to one for the pressure from the tank and the other the pressure out of the regulator. going to have to be a bit careful in how much pressure i let out


----------

